# bear guides with dogs in up



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

anyone have any bear guides in the up they would recommend. i have enough points for second season anywhere in the up. i used to do alot of **** hunting and really enjoy being around the dogs.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Contact: beartreed on this forum. He guides off of M95 in the central UP.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

I don't actually guide. The owner of the camp we hunt with has a guide license and usually has 2 or 3 hunters for our hound hunts. I think he has 2 for this year(if they draw)


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Norton, 

If you get a chance to hunt with those Kamphouse plotts you'd be well served to take it.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> Norton,
> 
> If you get a chance to hunt with those Kamphouse plotts you'd be well served to take it.


Farmhouse plotts?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

norton shores killer said:


> Farmhouse plotts?


Kamphouse Plott Hounds are a line of plotts known for being tough on big game (bear/coyote) from mid-Michigan.


----------

